# tarpon 120



## abu (Nov 28, 2006)

Does anyone use the Tarpon 120? If so what are some pros and cons?

How does it comapre to the Ocean Kayak?

Are there some other brands that would be in the same price range as these that I should look at?


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

It would be best to go to a Demo or Dealer and paddle several such as Tarpon120/140 ,
Liquid Logic manta ray12/14'
Ocean Kayak Prowlers
Heritage Redfish 12'/14'
etc. 
Like test driving a car or boat .You want know what one is like until you try it.
Check out reviews on www.Kayakfishingstuff.com
Hope you find one you like and then good:fishing:


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

How much do you weigh? What are you going to be doing? Short range fishing or fishing and long paddles?


I went from a T160i, to a Prowler 13", and now to a Ride 135. Its all about what you want to do. I gave up a little speed for a much more comfortable boat.. If I get into a good "speck" spot, I'll sit there for 8-9 hours.
I couldnt go that in either the 160i or the Prowler.


----------



## abu (Nov 28, 2006)

Croaker...thanks for the web site it is really helpful.

5'10 and 185 I think most of my trips would be shorter paddles for now. I could see myself using in bays, flats, ICW and lakes. I don't think I would be taking it out through the surf but I might want that capability in the future.


I am willing to sacrifice speed for stability and a dry ride. I was reading about the x-factor last night and it seems to be everything I'm looking for but heavy.

Does anyone use the x-factor?

J-Lannon.....How do you like the Ride 135? Is this one I should consider based on the information I listed ablove?

Thanks


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I paddle an X factor & really like it. It is the most stable yak out there, & paddles pretty well for it's size/weight. I will warn you though that Malibu has had some quality control issues and thier customer service has been questioned several times. Do a search on kayakfishingstuff and you will see several threads on those issues. If you decide to go with a malibu, make sure you use a reputable dealer that will stand behind what they sell. Some folks have gone thru 2-3 boats before they got a good one (others have had exactly zero problems and love thier boats).


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

abu said:


> Croaker...thanks for the web site it is really helpful.
> 
> 5'10 and 185 I think most of my trips would be shorter paddles for now. I could see myself using in bays, flats, ICW and lakes. I don't think I would be taking it out through the surf but I might want that capability in the future.
> 
> ...




First of all, most any SOT is extremely stable. After a hour or so, you will feel like its a chore to tip it over because your balance becomes in tune with what your doing. Yes some SOT's are more stable than others. But unless the boat is really wide like my Ride 135, I cant tell the difference anymore. The stability issue is way over blown, kinda like "wet ride & dry ride".

Yes, I love the RIDE 135, its ultra roomy, with a great seat system. But it is also pretty heavy at 65+ lbs. Dont ask me why a guy with a bad back bought one.: rolleyes:

Dont worry about stability... and dry versus wet ride issues.. Trust me, ...... unless your an absolute Klutz, you will feel stable on most any SOT type kayak after you get some seat time.

Your welcome to try mine out, just leave a 2-3 beer deposit.


----------

